# Hashimotos and anxiety



## ZeldaGirl712 (Mar 19, 2015)

Does anyone else seem to have anxiety that could be related to Hashimotos? I've read a lot online on it but was wondering if anyone else struggles with this.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You can have anxiety in any stage, especially when thyroid hormones are moving.

I have more anxiety when hyper rather than hypo but I know many have had it while hypo as well.

What are your current labs with ranges?


----------



## blablabirdie (Feb 4, 2015)

I was treated for anxiety for a year before I requested a thyroid test and they discovered the Hashimotos. Since my diagnosis I transitioned from my anti anxiety meds to levothyroxine and feel much better. I've always had issues with anxiety, but more incident related, with the Hashis I just had this constant anxiety and depression that was dehabilitating and took a ton of work to get thru the day and be productive.

I had a hard time separating the symptoms, but another big issue for me was constant irritation -- for me this went hand and hand with the anxiety. Everything drove me crazy. Not so much anymore.


----------



## ZeldaGirl712 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks for the replies  my labs were:

T3- Total: 96 (104-260ng)
T4-Free: 1.40 (0.7-1.9ng)
TSH: 1.310 (0.400-4.000)
Anti Microsomal abs: 133 (<40iu)
Vitamin D: 18.1

T3 a little low and antibodies high. Could this cause symptoms? I too was trying to find a cause for my increasing anxiety and knew I had thyroid nodules so I had them do some testing and they found this. Trying to piece it together. I have irritation issues too and am trying to avoid anti depressants if the thyroid could be causing this. Any advice is appreciated


----------



## blablabirdie (Feb 4, 2015)

Are you taking any meds? Have you gotten a diagnosis? That does look like a low t3, but I am completely new to this so have no idea. My TSH was elevated, and T4 was low, but my t3 was normal. Could you talk to your doctor about trying meds to see if it helps?

I had no idea anxiety could be connected to thyroid and actually first sought treatment for anxiety because I had mild issues in the past. It was only when my weight loss stalled that I asked for tests, so I am really happy to have the added benefit of less anxiety.

I did read one study that said that people with high antibodies could develop symptoms even with normal levels, will see if I can find a link.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Thanks for the replies  my labs were:
> 
> T3- Total: 96 (104-260ng)
> T4-Free: 1.40 (0.7-1.9ng)
> ...


FT-4 is in good range, Total 3 is low therefore FT-3 is likely low - You definitely need to have a FT-3 run.

Low D, Are you being supplemented? I know when my D gets high or top of range I feel a bit anxious so I wonder if that is contributing.

How many times have you had thyroid labs run? I would like to see a few more before I would ask for any Cytomel or T3 supplements. Thyroid levels change and it's a good idea to have a few, especially when beginning or asking for med's.


----------



## ZeldaGirl712 (Mar 19, 2015)

Not on any meds. Have only had levels checked once just recently after I insisted. Diagnosed with Hashimotos. They wanted me to take 50,000 a week vit d but I'm fairly certain taking it has made my anxiety worse in the past so I am not supplementing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Did you have an ultra-sound of your thyroid?


----------



## ZeldaGirl712 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes. I have several small nodules that they said look fine I just have to have a yearly ultasound to monitor them.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

ZeldaGirl712 said:


> Not on any meds. Have only had levels checked once just recently after I insisted. Diagnosed with Hashimotos. They wanted me to take 50,000 a week vit d but I'm fairly certain taking it has made my anxiety worse in the past so I am not supplementing.


Call your doctor and ask if you can take 5-7K IU daily instead. I know I experience anxiety when my D gets too high so you may indeed be feeling the jolt from a 50K IU pill.

I took the 50K IU pill for 12 weeks and my D did eventually get up upper range. I now supplement with 5K IU daily to maintain.


----------



## cujet (Feb 6, 2015)

I've had Hashimoto's for more than 20 years. My thyroid levels have been very high and very low, while struggling to get dosing correct (it's stable now)

At no point did I ever feel anxiety or have a panic attack. In fact, if anything, I felt lazy and tired when not taking enough meds. When the dose was too high, my hands would shake and I'd feel nervous or shaky physically, but not mentally.

I understand I'm a data point of one, but I simply wanted to relate my experience.


----------

